# Provarci con



## la italianilla

Hola a todo, de nuevo 
_Provarci_ es una expresión italiana que se usa cuando una persona intenta un acercamiento sexual con otra. Solo conozco "ligar" como possible correspondencia en castellano.
¿Hay otras maneras para traducir esta expresión italiana?

Os doy unos exemplos:

Ejemplo 1: "Ci stai provando (con me)?"
"Estás ligando conmigo?"

Ejemplo 2: "Ci prova sempre con tutte quante"
"Siempre liga con todas"

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cecilio

Di solito il verbo "ligar" ha il senso di avere avuto successo, quindi una frase come "siempre liga con todas" non include l'idea di provare. "Intentar ligar" sarebbe meglio. Ci sono anche alcune espressioni adatte, per esempio: "echar los tejos". Traducendo i tuoi due esempi, avremmo:

1. "¿Me estás echando los tejos?"

2. "Siempre le echa los tejos a todas".


----------



## la italianilla

Ahh...sta roba del non "ottenere necessariamente" non me l'avevano assolutamente detta. Anzi...mi avevano proprio fatto capire che si trattava dell'atto del provarci vero e proprio.
Grazie per la spiegazione Cecilio...molto moooolto utile


----------



## traduttrice

Molto colloquiali ed argentinissime, ma non guastano:
* tirar los perros - "Juan Pablo le tira los perros a todas"
* tirar los galgos
Si querés algo formal, podés usar el verbo "cortejar"


----------



## yaya.mx

En México aparte de "echar los perros" o "tirar la onda" también se usa "tirar/aventar el calzón/chon", pero supongo que ya tiene un toque de vulgaridad.


----------



## Dudu678

Anche:
*
Tirar*_ los tejos.

¿Me estás tirando los tejos? (¿Estás intentando ligar conmigo?)
Siempre les tira los tejos a todas.
_


----------



## la italianilla

Ah...muy interesantes estas variantes....gracias a todos


----------



## Romanaccia1984

Come si potrebbe dire in spagnolo "provarci con qualcuno" ?

Per esempio : "Questo ragazzo ci sta provando (con me) 

Ho saputo che si potrebbe dire - "probarlo con alguien" non so s'è coretto?, Si potrebbe dirlo in altri modi?


----------



## Neuromante

¿El contexto? Según cual sea cambiaría muchísimo:

En todo caso: No es "probarlo con alguien", lo correcto sería "intentarlo conmigo" o "intentarlo con alguien", que no significan lo mismo las dos expresiones.
Es terreno espinoso: Se trata de una forma hecha que depende de muchas cosas. Si partes de una forma hecha de otro idioma los matices aumentan de forma vertiginosa.


----------



## Genzo15

Puesto que yo tampoco sabría como traducir el "provarci" italiano, me parece que el contexto queda claro. Aquí nos referimos a alguien que intenta ligar con mujeres, con matices más referidas al logro de relaciones sexuales que a sinceros sentimientos. 

A este punto sería interesante entender si se pueden utilizar, en este sentido, las expresiones que has propuesto; ¿"intentarlo con alguien" puede ser un sinónimo de "tirar los tejos"?



p.s. es más raro oír el "provarci" referido a mujeres que intentan ligar con hombres, aunque a veces eso también ocurre ;-)


----------



## Neuromante

Disculpa Genzo, pero creo que el contexto quien lo conoce -Y quien debe, de acuerdo a las normas del foro, explicarlo- es Romanaccia1984


----------



## Genzo15

Esperemos entonces las aclaraciones de _Romanaccia1984_. Pero te aseguro que ningún italiano tendría la mínima duda en entender lo que quiere decir "provarci con qualcuno". Si yo parara una persona cualquiera caminando por la acera, y le dijera, indicando una mujer al otro lado de la calle: "adesso ci provo con quella", probablemente esa persona pensaría que no estoy en mis cabales, pero no cabe duda que entendería perfectamente lo que quiero hacer.


----------



## Neuromante

Venderle una aspiradora, preguntarle si te puede peinar a lo Evita Perón... Una cosa es el sentido figurado de la expresión y otra lo que en realidad significa. Y además Romanaccia1984 es polaca, no italiana.


----------



## Genzo15

> Ejemplo 1: "Ci stai provando (con me)?"
> "Estás ligando conmigo?"
> 
> Ejemplo 2: "Ci prova sempre con tutte quante"
> "Siempre liga con todas"





> Per esempio : "Questo ragazzo ci sta provando (con me)



Me parece que tenemos contextos precisos, y aquí no cabe duda sobre el significado.

"Provarci con qualcuno", fuera de contexto, quiere decir lo que expliqué arriba. Puede tener otros significados en otros contextos sólo si estos están especificados. Si preguntaras a cualquier italiano qué quiere decir "provarci con qualcuno", todos te dirían la misma cosa, porque la expresión en sí ya tiene un sentido preciso. Puede cambiar sólo si especifico otro contexto. En los ejemplos que nos dieron la italianilla e _Romanaccia no se _confundiría ningún italiano.


----------



## Neuromante

A ver:
La primera cita que has puesto es del 2007 , se refiere a una aproximación sexual y estaba totalmente contestada desde octubre de ese mismo año. Si en octubre del 2013. seis años, día arriba, día abajo, más tarde vuelven a preguntar por "provarci" hay que asumir que NO es la misma pregunta, idéntica y ya respondida, es decir: Que hay más contexto. Porque no creo que Romanaccia1984 se haya tomado la molestia de buscar su duda en el foro para después no leer la solución a la misma.

Ella no ha especificado el contexto, por lo tanto debe hacerlo: Para ajustarse al foro y para no resultar redundante


----------



## Genzo15

Lo siento , pero sì, es la misma pregunta.


----------

